
Trump administration tells EPA to cut climate page from website: sources - nkassis
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-epa-climatechange-idUSKBN15906G?feedType=RSS&feedName=politicsNews&utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Social
======
nkassis
Hopefully there is an external backup of these pages from the various
agencies.

~~~
kup0
It looks like wayback machine has a backup:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20170115000000*/https://www.epa.g...](http://web.archive.org/web/20170115000000*/https://www.epa.gov/climatechange)

